# will a 12" sub box to fit in rear of gbody trunk?



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

those in the picture are 10", can i construct a box to fit 12" subs? i got a 81 monte


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a box like that with two 10's and there's only a little bit of room between the box and the rear deck. I'm sure you could fit a couple 12's there if you built the box at an angle to point upwards toward the trunk, but make sure the subs work well in a small enclosure.


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

damn i already constructed something too...13 1/4 you dont think thats enough height to make an enclosure for 12's?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Is that 13 1/4" from the top to bottom of the box? I mean the sub is going to need like 12" - 12 1/4" plus the material your using to make the box. I guess it might work, just make sure you have clearance for the trunk rods that run left to right under the rear shelf. I know with my box, there's only about 1/4" of room between the box and those bars.


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

yes its possible,i have my there...

ill look for a pic and then post it


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

you could put two there, my box just looks like that so i could keep the 6x9's


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 2 2007, 11:36 AM~7390455
> *Is that 13 1/4" from the top to bottom of the box?  I mean the sub is going to need like 12" - 12 1/4"  plus the material your using to make the box.  I guess it might work, just make sure you have clearance for the trunk rods that run left to right under the rear shelf.  I know with my box, there's only about 1/4" of room between the box and those bars.
> *


post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## RockMastaFred (Jun 30, 2006)

Man you NEED to not worry bout some 12's and get your ass some pumps and batteries up in that trunk, not hatin playa, just sayin


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Mar 2 2007, 01:01 PM~7391407
> *you could put two there, my box just looks like that so i could keep the 6x9's
> 
> 
> ...


I like that.. I'd like something like that in my Cutty..


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

I have an '85 Regal. Yes you definitely can put 12s in there firing towards the rear of the trunk no problem. I have 4 Fosgates in a custom box, sound great. It's a tight fit though.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i'd say get BETTER 10's... i say that because your enclosure top panel is gonna be right on your rear deck and pretty much block the rear seats if you go with 12's and whats gonna happen is your not gonna get optimum return into the cabin so your increase in cone area may not even be audible inside the car.

better 10's is the best option for you


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

i was thinking of doing my trunk like this. I just have it set in like that just for now so i could see how it would come out. Its gonna have 2 12s in it. Im not gonna put the boards on the floor after all.


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Mar 4 2007, 11:55 PM~7408331
> *I have an '85 Regal. Yes you definitely can put 12s in there firing towards the rear of the trunk no problem. I have 4 Fosgates in a custom box, sound great. It's a tight fit though.
> *


Got pix of your set-up homie.?.


----------



## 86 cutty (Aug 2, 2006)

here my install 3 tens


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

^^^ thats a clean install


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thats a nice install, and yes u can fit 2 12's back there.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Mar 2 2007, 03:01 PM~7391407
> *you could put two there, my box just looks like that so i could keep the 6x9's
> 
> 
> ...


should of put a beauty board front...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i still say better 10's instead of getting 12's


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 12 2007, 02:39 PM~7462105
> *should of put a beauty board front...
> *



im not done with it yet, still trying to decide what im going to do with the rest of the trunk


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i like the trunk hope to see a picture of when its all done but please tell me you dynomatted the trunk lol and not with the original dynomat, the xtreme dynomat is what im talking about lol.


----------



## gm_audio425 (Apr 9, 2007)

I was able to fit 2 12" in my 80' Cutlass.
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q232/pa.../80Cutlass9.jpg
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q232/pa...80Cutlass10.jpg
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q232/pa.../80Cutlass8.jpg


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gm_audio425_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 PM~7655720
> *I was able to fit 2 12" in my 80' Cutlass.
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q232/pa.../80Cutlass9.jpg
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q232/pa...80Cutlass10.jpg
> ...


what did that measure in height?


----------



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

i have 2 12''s and juice in my cutlass mine is flush with the deck and fits between the cylinders with about 2'' on both sides i got the box on e-bay


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81gutlass_@Apr 11 2007, 04:29 PM~7669525
> *i have 2 12''s and juice in my cutlass mine is flush with the deck and fits between the cylinders with about 2'' on both sides i got the box on e-bay
> *


pics?


----------



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

right now my car is tore down to fix some frame problems i should have it back together in a month or so i will post some pics later but my car came with cylinders to hold my trunk open so that gave a little more room


----------



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Apr 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7670277
> *pics?
> *

























finally learned how to post pics and i also got my car going again so here you go
the pics suck its off my phone


----------

